# Northeast Ohio Catfish Tournaments



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm interested in finding out how many people would be interested in a catfish tournament series in northeast Ohio during 2007.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Where would you be holding these tournaments at?


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes i would be very interested. What kind of ideas do you have.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Check out my website at 
We are holding tournaments at Mosquito Lake, Berlin Lake, Atwood Lake, Spencer Lake, Shreve Lake, Findley State Park, Wellington, Rohrs' Lake, and Charles Mill Lake


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

You may try posting in www.catfish1.com very popular site ,catfish only.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

neocats1 said:


> I'm interested in finding out how many people would be interested in a catfish tournament series in northeast Ohio during 2007.


Is this already a done deal.? Have you done these in the past? Looks good to me so far from your web site.Is there any pre sighn ups?Or e mail through your web site.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Would be interested!!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

After some thought, we changed our format from an individuals event to a team event. Mainly to be in accordance with Cabela's terms nad because of feedback fom our members who always fish with a partner.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i THINK on catfish1.com you have to donate so much money to be able to post about your tournaments on their site.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Looks like it will be run alot like the TCBA Club tournaments...Thats sweet that you got sanctioned by Cabelas...I would probably fish some of them if they were river tournaments but I HATE fishing lakes...



PS...Read your very first Rule...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe me and Brian should get together for a joint river tournament. What do you think?


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> i THINK on catfish1.com you have to donate so much money to be able to post about your tournaments on their site.


I dont know if you have to pay or not to list tournaments, but the site is free. Great catfish only site .Tons of very active catfish members.


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

You can list your catfish tournament for free on www.catfish1.com . Just list it in the section in ohio general talk.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks great so far. I know I will try to make an event as long as my tourney dates aren't the same as yours! Try catfish1.........I am not sure the rules, but money donation in not an issue. Just like on this site.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

zcat said:


> You can list your catfish tournament for free on www.catfish1.com . Just list it in the section in ohio general talk.


NO you cannot post it on the ohio general forum, it will be removed and you will receive a nice PM telling that ONLY CONTRIBUTING members may post a tournament on the site and it MUST be approved before it is posted !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rockbass said:


> I am not sure the rules, but money donation in not an issue.



 OK im wrong AGAIN !!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I didn't realize you had to be a contributing member. Most likely to keep the moochers wanting free publicity away. Can't blame them though. 

I would try anyway though. Worst thing, you will get a PM asking you to not post your club without prior approval. Can't hurt to try!


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> NO you cannot post it on the ohio general forum, it will be removed and you will receive a nice PM telling that ONLY CONTRIBUTING members may post a tournament on the site and it MUST be approved before it is posted !!!


Sorry ,did see a post then it was moved.Didnt know you had to donate money.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

MOOCHERS ??? on a FREE site ??? OMG here we go !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yeah you know since you dont contribute to their site you are mooching off their space! DUH! Thats why for some reason they wont let you post about tournaments on there...I never really liked that site anywys...Too many jerks on there...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Please don't steal my post. I just wanted to find out how many people in my area were interested in a catfish series next year. I don't care about what I can and can't do on other message forums.

Thanks!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

sorry jeff some guys just rub me the wrong way !!!


----------

